# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Compresser αυτοκινήτου κλιματιστικό .

## Κυριακίδης

Έχω απορίες όσο αφορά τα κομπρεσέρ αυτοκινήτου , δηλαδή στα κλιματιστικά αυτοκινήτων.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5rrZSu4PxQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlo0s4eID-8
Υπάρχει δυνατότητα αυτά τα compreser να δουλέψουν από άλλη πηγή *κίνησης* εκτός του ίδιου κινητήρα του αυτοκινήτου? π.χ. ηλεκτροκινητήρα .
1) Πόσο υπολογίζουν οι ειδικοί στον τομέα αυτό σε ιπποδύναμη για τον ηλεκτροκινητήρα που θα κινήσει με ιμάντα το κομπρεσέρ?
2) Απαιτεί όπως το φαντάζομαι  , τουλάχιστον στροφές ρελαντί ενός κινητήρα αυτοκινήτου ? / με λιγότερες τι θα συμβεί ? 
3) Δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για ισχυρό σε απόδοση κλιματιστικό / εάν επιθυμούσε κάποιος συμβιβαστικά με λιγότερες στροφές κίνησης του compresser (θεωρώ έως σχεδόν μηδενικές ) να πετύχει ψύξη σε άλλους χώρους εκτός του αυτοκινήτου ? (π.χ. ψυγείο) θα είχε και αποτελεσματικότητα ?
4) Οι συνήθεις βλάβες σε αυτά τα compresser ποιες είναι ? (βλέπω αρκετά πεταμένα σε ανακυκλωτικές μάντρες ) υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά ? π.χ. έμβολα / φλάντζες κτλ ? επιδέχονται επισκευών?
5) Το ηλεκτρικό κόμπλερ (αν το λέω σωστά ) που συνδέει μηχανικά το compreser με την κίνηση του κινητήρα αυτοκινήτου , υπάρχει τρόπος να είναι μόνιμα μπλοκαρισμένος χωρίς την χρήση του ηλεκτρικού κόμπλερ ?

----------


## klik

Σπανια βρισκεις με ηλεκτρικο κομπλερ, εχουν μονιμη συνδεδη με πλαστικο σφονδυλο (ωστε να κοπει αν κολλήσει ο συμπιεστης).
Χρησιμοποιουν ηλεκτρικο μοτερακι για ρυθμιση αποδοσης (απο 0 εως μεγιστη συμπίεση).
Δεε για variable displacement compressor.
Με λιγοτερες στροφες δεν ξερω τι θllα κανουν, πρεπει να υπολογισεις και την περιμετρο της τροχαλιας του στροφαλου για να δεις ποσες οι ελαχ στροφες και ποιες οι μεγιστες.

----------

Κυριακίδης (13-07-19), vasilimertzani (14-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλιστα .... με λίγα λόγια ελέγχεται από 2 πράγματα , 1) ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα 2) από ηλεκτρομαγνητικό συμπλέκτη 
https://www.motor.com/magazine-summa...t-compressors/
Μου το χαλάνε και ο ηλεκτρονικός έλεγχος !!
Νόμιζα ότι επειδή είδα σε κάποια βίντεο την expansion valve (θερμοστατική βαλβίδα με τσουνί ) που ελέγχεται από την θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα στο πιο απομακρυσμένο σημείο του εξατμιστή (κατάψυξη στοιχεία ) , θεώρησα ότι μόνο αυτό τα "κάνει όλα " περί ελέγχου πιέσεων  . Και ότι απλά ήθελε μόνο τον ηλεκτρομαγνητικό συμπλέκτη . και τα υπόλοιπα τα φροντίζει η θερμοστατική βαλβίδα . Σκούρα τα πράγματα
Άρα πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω παλαιού τύπου σύστημα απλό με μηχανική θερμοστατική βαλβίδα ? για να μην μπλέξω με τα πιο κουλτουριάρικα περί ηλεκτρονικών ελέγχων ταυτόχρονα.

----------

